# How do you advertise your blog?



## baconexplosion (Jan 7, 2012)

So I've started a writing contest at my blog and I'm giving away a $25 visa gift card to the winner. But I have a big problem: I'm trying to get the word out but I don't have any money to advertise the thing.

Does anyone have experience in cheap or free advertising? I'm hoping some of you experienced bloggers have some tips for me.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I don't advertise my blog unless you count the $4.95 I pay The Blog Frog every month for a little screenshot of my blog that shows up on all my posts there. Other than that, I just promote it. Tweet it. My blog posts come up on Facebook, my signature line here and some other places. It takes time mostly and updating your posts as much as possible. Interesting content. Visiting other blogs leaving comments (but not links to your blog).

I checked out your contest. Sounds good, but I won't write anything myself that my copyright becomes the property of someone else. Others may have a problem with that as well.


----------



## baconexplosion (Jan 7, 2012)

I thought about that and I thought it was best to have rights to what was posted on my blog. I don't suppose I have a problem with the submitter using the submission on their blog, however.

I had reviewed contests on several other popular blogs and saw that this was normal. I figure if someone wants a shot at a hand out it won't be a big deal, if it's a problem, thanks for checking it out...

I do the whole facebook thing, but I think getting to know some other bloggers would be a big boon, but the time factor is the big obstacle. Iâm doing good to keep up with getting material posted! lol


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

If you would like to connect with other bloggers then you need to become a member of The Blog Frog. Bloggers is good too. 

Participate in their conversations and visit their blogs and follow them and comment of their blogs. That is the way to do it.


----------



## baconexplosion (Jan 7, 2012)

I'll check them out! Thanks for the help!  

Also, and afterthought... If the contest reward was larger, would it be more appealing to you? If so, how much before you'd participate? Or would the copyright claim have to be removed regardless? 

Thanks Again Katlupe!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

baconexplosion said:


> So I've started a writing contest at my blog and I'm giving away a $25 visa gift card to the winner. But I have a big problem: I'm trying to get the word out but I don't have any money to advertise the thing.
> 
> Does anyone have experience in cheap or free advertising? I'm hoping some of you experienced bloggers have some tips for me.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Facebook friends is a good way to start a chain of views.

Nice blog site!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

baconexplosion said:


> I'll check them out! Thanks for the help!
> 
> Also, and afterthought... If the contest reward was larger, would it be more appealing to you? If so, how much before you'd participate? Or would the copyright claim have to be removed regardless?
> 
> Thanks Again Katlupe!


If I was just getting started it would be fine. At this point in my writing, I'd never give up my copyright.


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

I think the copyright claim should be removed. I think many of us wouldn't mind entering but to lose copyrights to the writing, no not for me. If I write a great article I don't mind giving you the rights to publish it on your blog (with credit) but to give up copyright entirely is a whole other story.


----------



## baconexplosion (Jan 7, 2012)

So I took everyone's feedback to heart and made some changes. I've started another writing contest and quadupled the prize money and changed the rules.

I would be honored if you guys could give me some more feedback on the changes...


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Are you on Twitter? Are you tweeting about your contest? 

I agree with Kathleen about BlogFrog - it is a great site and great for networking. As you get to know more people on BF, Twitter and Facebook, you will likely get some people retweeting your message.

Good luck!


----------



## baconexplosion (Jan 7, 2012)

I haven't looked into twitter yet, but it's on my radar. I recently added a pin-it button, and having been getting my feet wet with pintrest.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

I haven't got stared with Pinterest, although it is tempting. I don't have a lot more time to spend on the computer.

bacon, you really should sign up for Twitter. It really does help with promoting my websites and those of my friends.

One of the greatest things about Twitter is that friends retweet one another's tweets. I retweet Katlupes tweets and she does the same for me.

Once you sign up, follow me and I will follow you back and help you with promotion.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Good points Annie.

I need to become "twitter friendly"!!

:huh:


----------



## baconexplosion (Jan 7, 2012)

AnnieinBC said:


> I haven't got stared with Pinterest, although it is tempting. I don't have a lot more time to spend on the computer.
> 
> bacon, you really should sign up for Twitter. It really does help with promoting my websites and those of my friends.
> 
> ...


Well, I think I need to take your advice and check out twitter. I do have to say that I'm surprised that no one has submitted an entry for my writing contest... If anybody submits they'd be guaranteed to win at this point, by default. Lol

I sure would like to find out what I'm missing. I really thought someone would have entered the contest by now.... ???


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Have you signed up for Twitter yet bacon?

I took a look at your writing contest. You could probably get more people entering if you promote on Twitter and Facebook.


----------

